# Holy Crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

_Hi Clem,

Thank you for the reply.

In regards to your questions, all assembly of AC Schnitzer engines must be
done in Germany by "Team Schnitzer" (this means we need to ship your engine
by air freight to and back from Germany). This is to insure proper fitment
and proper testing of the engine after all the work has been done.

Unfortunately, due to technical reasons the 3.2ltr engine can only be
developed by a 2.8 ltr engine.

The engine has an asking price of $18,499.00* (*price does not include
removal and installation of the engine).

Please feel free to contact me with any other questions or comments you may
have.

Regards,

*** *****
AC Schnitzer Brand Manager

Claus Ettensberger Corp.
AC Schnitzer for North America_


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Hmm, now that's a little bit expensive :tsk:


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Hmm, now that's a little bit expensive :tsk: *


"a little" is the understatement of the year.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

But...it's TEAM SCHNITZER! Stuck, Muller, Winkelhock, Soper, Kox etc, all were once part of TEAM SCHNITZER. 

At least it's still possible to get a S3 engine. I kissed Burkard Bovensiepen's ass like the 5567th time, still can't get the B3 engine.


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

Clem said:


> *
> Unfortunately, due to technical reasons the 3.2ltr engine can only be
> developed by a 2.8 ltr engine.
> *


Confused:dunno:

I assume he meant developed from a 2.8 ltr. engine.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *But...it's TEAM SCHNITZER! Stuck, Muller, Winkelhock, Soper, Kox etc, all were once part of TEAM SCHNITZER.
> 
> At least it's still possible to get a S3 engine. I kissed Burkard Bovensiepen's ass like the 5567th time, still can't get the B3 engine.   *


Vince, if you tell them you'll pay $20K bucks, they'll send you whatever you like


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: Re: Holy Crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



DaveN323i said:


> *
> 
> Confused:dunno:
> 
> I assume he meant developed from a 2.8 ltr. engine. *


I think so too. Still baffles me because the 323 shares the same engine (M52TU) with the exception of the longer stroke in the 328. :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *But...it's TEAM SCHNITZER! Stuck, Muller, Winkelhock, Soper, Kox etc, all were once part of TEAM SCHNITZER.
> 
> At least it's still possible to get a S3 engine. I kissed Burkard Bovensiepen's ass like the 5567th time, still can't get the B3 engine.   *


It's still $18500. Would be nice to have but for only 235 HP and 252 Lbs-ft I dunno :dunno:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Holy Crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Clem said:


> *
> 
> I think so too. Still baffles me because the 323 shares the same engine (M52TU) with the exception of the longer stroke in the 328. :dunno: :dunno: *


Clem, the pdf file I posted before was showing an upgrade for the 323cic :dunno:


----------



## DaveN323i (Jan 17, 2002)

Clem said:


> *
> 
> It's still $18500. Would be nice to have but for only 235 HP and 252 Lbs-ft I dunno :dunno: *


For that, it may be just easier to transplant an engine from a E36 M3.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Holy Crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hmm..what are ACS's specialties on engine building? Would you know? :dunno: :dunno: Lighter pistons? Longer strokes?

Sounds to me like they would bore out a 328 engine to become a 3.2L. Boring a 323 might affect the structural mechanics of the engine block. Remember, we are talking about aluminium block not iron block. The latter has a higher rigidity and can withstand intense engine mods. Which is why ALPINA B3 (like the one AlexB is ordering) is based on the M50 3.2L. 



Clem said:


> *
> 
> I think so too. Still baffles me because the 323 shares the same engine (M52TU) with the exception of the longer stroke in the 328. :dunno: :dunno: *


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

DaveN323i said:


> *
> 
> For that, it may be just easier to transplant an engine from a E36 M3. *


Not that easy. Samir from Technik tried that with an E46 323i, mechanically it was wonderful but no instrumentation whatsoever unless he went custom.


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Holy Crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> Clem, the pdf file I posted before was showing an upgrade for the 323cic :dunno: *


Never saw it


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

I doubt it, AlexB.  I really doubt it. They *CAN* shove it in my face and said no. 



Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> Vince, if you tell them you'll pay $20K bucks, they'll send you whatever you like  *


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Holy Crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Clem said:


> *
> 
> Never saw it  *


http://www.acschnitzer.com/englisch/produkte/pdf/Motoren_E46_englisch.pdf

Open the file and scroll down to ACS3 3.2 Engine.


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Holy Crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *Hmm..what are ACS's specialties on engine building? Would you know? :dunno: :dunno: Lighter pistons? Longer strokes?
> 
> Sounds to me like they would bore out a 328 engine to become a 3.2L. Boring a 323 might affect the structural mechanics of the engine block. Remember, we are talking about aluminium block not iron block. The latter has a higher rigidity and can withstand intense engine mods. Which is why ALPINA B3 (like the one AlexB is ordering) is based on the M50 3.2L.
> 
> *


The 323 and 328 have the SAME block (M52TU). It's the stroke that's longer.

This is the list of parts I got:

1) Engine block
2) Crankshaft
3) Cam rods
4) Pistons
5) Cylinder heads (adjusted)
6) Intake
7) Camshafts
8) Rear Muffler
9) Motronic re-mapping

How did they get the electronics to work? Like i said in a previous post, Samir from Technik used the M50 3.2L and he had no instrumentation afterwards.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

One statement for you and I:

*We both live on the wrong side of the planet! *

Perhaps afterlife....



Clem said:


> *
> 
> It's still $18500. Would be nice to have but for only 235 HP and 252 Lbs-ft I dunno :dunno: *


----------



## chukiechz (May 15, 2002)

what about an RD Sport engine?


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Holy Crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> http://www.acschnitzer.com/englisch/produkte/pdf/Motoren_E46_englisch.pdf
> 
> Open the file and scroll down to ACS3 3.2 Engine. *


I guess I missed page 2. Funny how they list it as a 2.3L :dunno: Why convertible though?


----------



## Clem (Oct 29, 2001)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *One statement for you and I:
> 
> We both live on the wrong side of the planet!
> 
> ...


That's the most God awfully truthful statement I've ever heard. People like you and I were put in NA as punishment for sins in past lives.


----------

